# Grubby tooth he has



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

One of Vinnie's back teeth is getting a greenish tinge..








It was worse than that when I got him a couple of years ago, but I managed to get it to go away by giving him plenty of chicken wings and mice as treats, so I'm going to try that method again and hopefully it'll go away like it did before.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Bones are best to keep their teeth, I wouldn't really recommend chicken wings over parts such as necks and legs as some bones in the legs can cause choking. Either way I'd agree with your plan on trying some raw foods again, although "as treats" ? really meat on the bone should be their primary food, kibble doesn't provide them with what they need as raw food and bone does though of coruse you can use it for a good balanced diet.

Oh wait, ya posted this back in June? how is his teeth looking now?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Dunno because I don't have him anymore but they were better before he left with baby Martin


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Dunno because I don't have him anymore but they were better before he left with baby Martin


Oh, right, that's too bad but at least you knew they looked ok before he went.


----------

